

 18-year-old’s breakthrough invention can recharge phones in seconds - danboarder
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/05/19/18-year-olds-breakthrough-invention-can-recharge-phones-in-seconds/

======
ColinWright
I'm sure I've missed a few, but here are some previous submissions of this
story:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5730887> (nbcnews.com) <\- moderate
discussion

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5737910> (dailymail.co.uk)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5738327> (dailymail.co.uk)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5738595> (techspot.com)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5741949> (cnn.com)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5742227> (twocircles.net)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5743341> (sfgate.com)

------
venkasub
I haven't seen any article that explains this in finer detail. Everyone is
talking about the achievement at a very high level - and that is about it.

